# Trying to find a good trainer/club in South Central Kentucky/Northern Tennessee



## Anergyne (Apr 18, 2013)

Chief just turned 7 months today and yesterday he graduated from basic obedience from a small, local trainer. I'm not 100% satisfied with where he is at currently in his OB and I'd like to even find a good Schutzhund club. If anything, I'd love to just find a sport that he would excel in. I just want him to have a nice outlet. I live in Bowling Green, KY if that helps.

Thanks.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

K9 Motivation Dog Training - Dog Training 
even if that is too far, you may be able to find a good trainer recommendation from Nick.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

There are some agility clubs in Portland, TN - right off of 65.

AKC OB and PP in Louisville, KY - look up David Harris
https://www.facebook.com/Animalresortsandtrainingcenter
some people that train with David do the AKC stuff and dock diving.

Schutzhund club in Lexington/Winchester; contact Charlie Starr at Drache Feld.
https://www.facebook.com/charlie.starr.94?fref=ts&ref=br_tf

Those are the most experienced people in that area and other people in the area have either worked for them and/or trained under them.


----------



## Anergyne (Apr 18, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> K9 Motivation Dog Training - Dog Training
> even if that is too far, you may be able to find a good trainer recommendation from Nick.


Thanks! I had seen this guy posted in a few other threads for the Kentucky area but he is a bit far away. I never thought that I could ask for recommendations from him.



Smithie86 said:


> There are some agility clubs in Portland, TN - right off of 65.
> 
> AKC OB and PP in Louisville, KY - look up David Harris
> https://www.facebook.com/Animalresortsandtrainingcenter
> ...


Portland is really close! Thanks for the list. I will definitely look into them.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Let me know if you need help contacting. Aldon trains with us a few times a year.


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi I'm not far from you my dog came from Jeff Lund at Schnieden Fels he is in WoodBurn he has a club called Cedar Hill Working Dog Club they are having a show this coming weekend 13,14,15.
I have not taken my dog for schzhund training yet but plan too!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

MiraC,

I had a brain fade! Jeff is very close to you. Experienced handler, helper with both show and working lines. He is also the newest judge for USCA.

You should go to the show this weekend; the trial is on Friday, show Sat and breed survey Sunday. About 30 minutes from you.


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

Smith86 ....Im about 45 minutes from them but they are great people! I got my pup from them! I plan to take in the show to see how it all works,my pup is one year old has some obedience and I have her enrolled in a refresher beginners obedience class on the 21.
But I would love to be able to take her down to Cedar Hill also.



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

It was Anergyne that started the conversation I sent him a pm about them.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Anergyne (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks a bunch, guys. I'm now planning on making it to the show this weekend and I'll give a call today for the details.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

They do have a facebook page for the event.

If you come back on Sunday, say hello  We are there doing a koer for life.


----------



## Anergyne (Apr 18, 2013)

Awesome! I'm really new to all of this. Would it be considered acceptable to bring Chief with me to spectate?


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

What is a Koer for life? 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Check with Jeff or Pat if it is OK to bring Chief. There is not much shade in the parking area.

MiraC - the koer is the breed survey. The dogs can get a breed survey when they have hips and elbows done, AD (endurance title), show rating in young adult/adult class and title (IPO or HGH).

You have do the 1st koer and then koer for life two year later...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Anergyne, I would not bring your Chief to this, he'll be left in his crate in your vehicle with the exceptions of potty breaks/ dogs cannot "spectate" at trials. 
MiraC this link explains the breed survey/Koer
German Shepherd Dogs - Breed Survey


----------



## Anergyne (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks again guys. I'm excited to go and learn more about this sport. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

